# Chicagoland Chapter - Meetings Dates For 2017



## mg_dreyer

Mark your calendars - we have secured the following dates for our meetings for the rest of the year (2017):

All meetings are from 10 am - 1 pm

April 22 - Feature Don McCloskey - Celtic Knot / Challenge - Acrylic Pen
June 10
August 12
October 14
December 16

Looking for demonstrators and / or topics. If you have any interest in doing a demo PM me. Also if you have suggestions for a demo you would like to see reply below.

Location:
Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
139 South Weber Road
Bolingbrook, IL 60490

As always - thanks,
Mark


----------



## Chris Labedz

Mark  I would be interested in learning more on finishing techniques for woods and acrylics. Maybe even CA finishes if possible just a suggestion. Will see you at next meeting. Thanks again for starting this chapter It's great to meet and learn from fellow turners.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Barnmb7117

Hi. Can we post this on our chapter page also. I been looking on the chapter page but never saw this.
Thanks


----------

